# Location of Gas CH Boiler



## Fisherman (13 Feb 2016)

Friend bought a semi detached house  and is wondering is it ok that the Gas central heating boiler is located in the upstairs rear bed room.  Would be a bit concerned myself... 
Any expert views on this


----------



## newirishman (13 Feb 2016)

Not an expert but had my gas boiler in the same location (upstairs rear bedroom) for years, hidden in a wardrobe. No concerns whatsoever. 
I've put a carbon monoxide detector under the unit for the "just in case" scenario, but was never worried at all.


----------



## Shane007 (14 Feb 2016)

As far as regulations are concerned as long as it is a room sealed (i.e. it takes it air for combustion directly from outside) it is fine.
On a personal opinion, I don't like them in bedrooms as proper maintenance will be crucial should something go wrong. Also, when in bedrooms, they are are usually in cupboards which get packed with clothes and components can overheat and not last due to poor air circulation to dissapate heat from the appliance.


----------



## Fisherman (15 Feb 2016)

This one isn't in a cupboard, It is fitted on the exterior wall.   I find it difficult to accept it as good practice to have the boiler/burner in a bedroom....  detectors fitted or not...


----------



## JohnJay (15 Feb 2016)

Ive had a boiler in a bedroom for a number of years and it has never caused any problems. However, I do have a c02 alarm in the same room. 
The only problem is that it can rattle a bit when it starts, so anyone sleeping there might get a bit disturbed!


----------



## Shane007 (15 Feb 2016)

A Ferroli, perhaps...


----------



## Leo (16 Feb 2016)

Fisherman said:


> I find it difficult to accept it as good practice to have the boiler/burner in a bedroom....  detectors fitted or not...



Well, the regulations wouldn't allow it if it was in any way unsafe. Get a qualified RGI to service it to be sure it is installed and running correctly.

If your friend really doesn't want it there, then it's possible to relocate it, but that could be an expensive job depending on the plumbing layout/ zoning, etc..


----------



## Fisherman (16 Feb 2016)

Leo said:


> Well, the regulations wouldn't allow it if it was in any way unsafe.


Unfortunately compliance with regulations in Ireland can never be taken for granted.....  If it was installed _under the bed _who's going to check, until something goes wrong.
Assuming it is installed correctly, why would a gas boiler be installed in a bedroom when there is plenty of room in the kitchen/ ground floor....


----------



## Shane007 (16 Feb 2016)

Regulation in Ireland is not the issue. Gas in Ireland is very well regulated, at least as much as in most other countries. Room sealed boilers are permitted in every other country also. The issue is maintenance, and poor maintenance can be blamed on some RGI's but also on some homeowners. I get many breakdown calls from customers that inform the boiler is not working but it really only needs a service to get it going. It has not been serviced in 7 years.

Boilers in bedrooms are no different than any other rooms, except for the fact they are moisture producing rooms. They are similarly categorised with bathrooms. One person can produce over a litre of water vapour into the air in an 8 hour period. 2 people in that room could be over 2 litres, hence why there can be condensation on the windows in the morning. This excessive moisture has an adverse effect on the combustion process and therefore can produce carbon monoxide.
However, if the boiler takes its air for combustion directly from outside and not from the room itself, this issue is removed,
Annual "competent" maintenance is crucial to all boilers but I personally pay particular notice to boilers in bedrooms in relation to their seals, flue and gas supply. 

I do however agree that I personally would not install a boiler in a bedroom if there was a better location available. Nobody is arguing with you on that one.


----------



## Fisherman (17 Feb 2016)

Shane007 said:


> I do however agree that I personally would not install a boiler in a bedroom if there was a better location available. Nobody is arguing with you on that one.



Thanks Shane ... You have answered my query .  I understand the issue now...


----------



## John Gasman (28 Mar 2016)

> Friend bought a semi detached house and is wondering is it ok that the Gas central heating boiler is located in the upstairs rear bed room. Would be a bit concerned myself...
> Any expert views on this



*There would be a couple of factors to look out for with this type of installation: *

1) Best practice here would be to have a CO alarm installed within the room, not as above 'in the compartment with the appliance, and below the appliance', follow the CO alarm manufacturers instructions for correct location, usually at high level in a room containing an appliance, and not within 1m of the appliance, also some restrictions on corners, where normal air circulation maybe impeded.

2) If the appliance is in a cupboard (i.e. a compartment) this compartment should not be used as a store for any types of combustible materials and a warning label should be fitted to clearly specify this. If the cupboard has storage space (maybe below or beside the appliance) this should be made into a separate divided compartment.

3) Most modern appliances have cooling designed into he appliance using the it's fan to circulate incoming cooling air to keep the appliance case at a low temperature, but where this is not specified in the manufacturers instructions, cooling air maybe required, this would consist of a high and low vent (either directly to outside, or via the compartment door or sides to the room) sizing of these vents would be appliance specific. Where compartment vents are used they must be clearly marked to indicate they must not be blocked.

4) Depending on the appliance there maybe also minimum clearances between the appliance and combustible material such as the compartment itself (if wooden for example)

_I understand item 2-4 do not apply to you, but in the interest of others reading this post I included them for clarity._



> On a personal opinion, I don't like them in bedrooms as proper maintenance will be crucial should something go wrong. Also, when in bedrooms, they are are usually in cupboards which get packed with clothes and components can overheat and not last due to poor air circulation to dissapate heat from the appliance.



Proper maintenance of all gas appliance is essential, regardless of their type or location, for safety it is recommended by gas safety regulatory bodies and manufacturers that appliance are service annually and in accordance with manufactures service schedules.



> Unfortunately compliance with regulations in Ireland can never be taken for granted..... If it was installed _under the bed _who's going to check, until something goes wrong.
> Assuming it is installed correctly, why would a gas boiler be installed in a bedroom when there is plenty of room in the kitchen/ ground floor....



True, that the system here is self certification, which always can lead to issues arising, but as for 'under the bed' it is incumbent on every RGI during, installation, servicing or safety checking of appliances or installations to confirm the correct location of appliances.

But the premise owner here also has a role to play, in that (as above) for safety they should have their gas appliances serviced and safety checked annually.

As for the why, who knows! Have seen it done in apartment blocks for space and aesthetics of the building frontage etc, and for space in small terraced houses and sometimes for permissible locations of flue terminals, but as you state, if there was plenty of room in other locations, I can't answer that.



> Boilers in bedrooms are no different than any other rooms, except for the fact they are moisture producing rooms. They are similarly categorised with bathrooms. One person can produce over a litre of water vapour into the air in an 8 hour period. 2 people in that room could be over 2 litres, hence why there can be condensation on the windows in the morning. This excessive moisture has an adverse effect on the combustion process and therefore can produce carbon monoxide.



Nearly all rooms in households have moisture and items or people in them that produce moisture, and is one of the main reasons that houses are ventilated.

True, open flued gas appliances are not permitted in bedrooms, but the moisture argument here does not hold up, as the permanent ventilation associated with any open flued appliance, the flue/chimney, and the resulting increase in air changes to the room would remove or significantly reduce any moisture. (usually a max of 0.5ltr per person according to published studies in moisture and mite growth parallels)

If your theory was correct, all open flued appliances would be prohibited from bedroom (i.e. gas fires) as are allowed with ASDs (atmospheric sensing devices)

The reason open flued appliances are not permitted would be more to do with spillage issues that may occur from appliances that have extended usage periods, and high rated heat inputs and are timed or maybe called upon external to the room, while the occupant is sleeping and unaware. (Excessive moisture would be a consideration only for bath/shower rooms for obvious reasons)


----------

